# Saddle Tanks for V-Box's?



## allseasons87 (Nov 29, 2011)

Anyone have some pics/setups for saddle tanks for hitting your salt before hitting the spinner? And pics & setups would be appreciated!


----------



## BigBoyPlowin (Nov 16, 2012)

Very simple design..
Tank >> in-line Filtrer >> 12V Pump >> nozzle/Tip
I found if you have the room for a square or Mini leg tank its ALOTTT cheaper than the actual saddle tanks...

HEres a pic..
I did a couple for other people.. We liked hitting the salt with liquid after the salt hit the spinner...


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

I couldn't find a saddle tank that would fit right plus they are expensive! I just used a 35 gallon poly tank, which I would replace with a 75 gallon or so next time, and put it in front of our v box, installed a 1.8 gallon (I think) pump from Dultmier, ran some 1/2" clear hose from Tractor Supply to a spray nozzle I drilled out where the salt comes off the conveyer. Works great! I would go through 35 gallons every 6 tons. I didn't hook ours up yet for some reason,lol. I did notice we used a bit less salt, on a big lot we do I bet we saved about 20% salt and it worked faster. Check some of my posts, I think I took pictures of it, if not I can text you some.


----------



## allseasons87 (Nov 29, 2011)

HEres a pic..
I did a couple for other people.. We liked hitting the salt with liquid after the salt hit the spinner...








[/QUOTE]

Looks good, exactly what I'm looking to do. Did hitting the salt post spinner have any effect on your spread width or pattern?


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

allseasons87;1566091 said:


> HEres a pic..
> I did a couple for other people.. We liked hitting the salt with liquid after the salt hit the spinner...


Looks good, exactly what I'm looking to do. Did hitting the salt post spinner have any effect on your spread width or pattern?[/QUOTE]

I cant speak for his but ours is set up the same with zero effects on how far it threw it.


----------



## allseasons87 (Nov 29, 2011)

Brian Young;1566069 said:


> I couldn't find a saddle tank that would fit right plus they are expensive! I just used a 35 gallon poly tank, which I would replace with a 75 gallon or so next time, and put it in front of our v box, installed a 1.8 gallon (I think) pump from Dultmier, ran some 1/2" clear hose from Tractor Supply to a spray nozzle I drilled out where the salt comes off the conveyer. Works great! I would go through 35 gallons every 6 tons. I didn't hook ours up yet for some reason,lol. I did notice we used a bit less salt, on a big lot we do I bet we saved about 20% salt and it worked faster. Check some of my posts, I think I took pictures of it, if not I can text you some.


Do you remember a rough cost for the pump?


----------



## BigBoyPlowin (Nov 16, 2012)

Brian Young;1566120 said:


> Looks good, exactly what I'm looking to do. Did hitting the salt post spinner have any effect on your spread width or pattern?


I cant speak for his but ours is set up the same with zero effects on how far it threw it.[/QUOTE]

For me, My Customer was having a problem with salt clumping when we had it spraying in the chute. While i never had any problems when they were on mine. But then again my customer had his bulk salt sitting outside uncovered so i think it was clumpy to begin with. My salt sits on the floor inside the shop so its never clumped... I kept my mouth closed and did what he asked because he pays well! haha!

Try it out yourself see what works! Dont cut your tubing off so short leave a little bit so you can try it both ways!

Also DO NOT ORDER A NORTHERN TOOL PUMP!!!!!! I think they call them northstar's..They are HORRIBLE and take way too long to prime.

I personally like the FIMCO 1 or 2 GPM pumps. They prime fast and last longer than one year! I found one on Ebay for $25 Which was a steal


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Anyone run #s on this to see the total cost savings over buying treated salt? I'm sure its cheaper but by how much? Obviously depends on region and availability of the product(s) but nonetheless..

I know a few local guys who run the same method with great results. Most treat after the spinner though


----------



## BigBoyPlowin (Nov 16, 2012)

Havent run any real numbers but we made the switch when salt Skyrocketed in 2007? 
Now we are 98% LIQUID. Here are a few of my numbers.. Liquid is .20 a gallon delivered, 100-125 gallons equals 1 ton of Rock salt.. Depending on the storm, Lets just say its 

125 gallons=1 ton of rock 
In liquid that just cost me about $22 bucks for one ton opposed to $65-69 a ton? 
So thats roughly a saving of $46 a ton! 

Now if i was a big wig and could store 25,000 gallons of liquid at one i could be getting it for even less! 
We have one Tailgate 300# spreader. In the event that we need to do a FULL Rock or Combination 50/50 run we just borrow my buddy's truck. 

Next year we will have a truck spraying and spreading rock all on one truck.. Cant wait.


----------



## allseasons87 (Nov 29, 2011)

BigBoyPlowin;1566490 said:


> Havent run any real numbers but we made the switch when salt Skyrocketed in 2007?
> Now we are 98% LIQUID. Here are a few of my numbers.. Liquid is .20 a gallon delivered, 100-125 gallons equals 1 ton of Rock salt.. Depending on the storm, Lets just say its
> 
> 125 gallons=1 ton of rock
> ...


Thanks for the number break down. I'm trying to spray and salt in one vehicle as well. Thanks for all the info guys!


----------



## Lynden-Jeff (May 21, 2006)

allseasons87;1566532 said:


> Thanks for the number break down. I'm trying to spray and salt in one vehicle as well. Thanks for all the info guys!


I can't repost the pictures but we have just setup an F550 to Salt, Prewet the salt and Spray directly on the ground. Ill be posting more pics of the prewetting system later this week as its now complete. http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=141569



BigBoyPlowin;1566490 said:


> Havent run any real numbers but we made the switch when salt Skyrocketed in 2007?
> Now we are 98% LIQUID. Here are a few of my numbers.. Liquid is .20 a gallon delivered, 100-125 gallons equals 1 ton of Rock salt.. Depending on the storm, Lets just say its
> 
> 125 gallons=1 ton of rock
> ...


We get maximum discount on 8000 Gal which is a full 53' tractor trailer load. If you look around you can find some pretty cheap used tanks. We have 2 - 4500 gallon storage tanks.

Cheers


----------



## allseasons87 (Nov 29, 2011)

Lynden-Jeff;1566768 said:


> I can't repost the pictures but we have just setup an F550 to Salt, Prewet the salt and Spray directly on the ground. Ill be posting more pics of the prewetting system later this week as its now complete. http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=141569
> 
> I've been following your thread. Beautiful 550. Please keep up updated with pics!


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

BigBoyPlowin;1566059 said:


> Very simple design..
> Tank >> in-line Filtrer >> 12V Pump >> nozzle/Tip
> I found if you have the room for a square or Mini leg tank its ALOTTT cheaper than the actual saddle tanks...
> 
> ...


That looks exactly like the SnowEx set-up.


----------



## ZamboniHDB (May 8, 2004)

BigBoyPlowin;1566490 said:


> Havent run any real numbers but we made the switch when salt Skyrocketed in 2007?
> Now we are 98% LIQUID. Here are a few of my numbers.. Liquid is .20 a gallon delivered, 100-125 gallons equals 1 ton of Rock salt.. Depending on the storm, Lets just say its
> 
> 125 gallons=1 ton of rock
> ...


What kind of liquid are you using?



REAPER;1567091 said:


> That looks exactly like the SnowEx set-up.


Exactly what I was thinking when I saw the post!


----------



## BigBoyPlowin (Nov 16, 2012)

ZamboniHDB;1567163 said:


> What kind of liquid are you using?
> 
> *Im using a Liquid Calcium Chloride Mineral Brine.. Its pulled right from the ground. *
> 
> Exactly what I was thinking when I saw the post!





REAPER;1567091 said:


> That looks exactly like the SnowEx set-up.


Woah woah guys! that IS the snowEx sprayer... not trying to claim it as mine! lol
It mimics the concept that we used when building our sprayer.. I don't have any pics of our setup anymore of that location.


----------



## BigBoyPlowin (Nov 16, 2012)

Dug out one of our sprayers we used on our old dump truck to pre-wet... Then we retired it and converted it to a sidewalk sprayer that was mounted on a Small trailer pulled by an ATV.

We had 2 nozzles on this one. 
12V Fimco 2.1GPM Pump


----------



## allseasons87 (Nov 29, 2011)

BigBoyPlowin;1567459 said:


> Dug out one of our sprayers we used on our old dump truck to pre-wet... Then we retired it and converted it to a sidewalk sprayer that was mounted on a Small trailer pulled by an ATV.
> 
> We had 2 nozzles on this one.
> 12V Fimco 2.1GPM Pump


Thanks for pulling that out and snapping a couple pics. How many gallon tank?


----------



## BigBoyPlowin (Nov 16, 2012)

That tank is a 35 gallon tank. 
I find them on Craigslist..


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

allseasons87;1566150 said:


> Do you remember a rough cost for the pump?


The pump was around 200'ish maybe. With the 35 gallon leg tank I got from TSC, pump, hose, spray nozzles ( we have 2 mounted) one at the conveyer and the other right before it hits the spinner, some hose clamps and those rubber coated loop wire hangers we have just over 400 into it.


----------

